# Viper 5101 remote pairing problem..



## lazarus2297 (May 8, 2016)

first post here

I recently purchase a vehicle from an individual that has a Viper Remote start 5101 installed. He informed me that he thinks his kids messed up the remotes pairing/programming. I am trying to re-pair the remotes with the system and I have followed all the guides, including the instruction manual from Viper, with no success. Does anyone know of any way i can completely reset the entire the system, so that maybe I can start from scratch.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

